
Console into Mass Automatization of Routine Tasks - var-bin
https://medium.com/@var_bin/console-into-mass-the-transit-to-the-light-side-automatization-of-routine-tasks-af3200bd9a47
======
VT_Drew
The title for this article is hideously awful. "Console into Mass." WTF is
that suppose to mean? Not to mention that Mass. is the Associated Press's
abbreviation for Massachusetts, which only adds to the confusion. Also
headlines/titles usually only include colons and or commas, all other
punctuation is typically left out.

~~~
var-bin
Hi.

Thanks for your comment. "Mass" is used as an adjective. One of the meanings
is "affecting large numbers of people". It's sometimes very difficult to make
a clear title, subtitle.

P.S. headlines/titles fixed

------
var-bin
Introduction

In spite of what we do and how fast we enter the commands, the reality is, we
still can’t beat the performance of computers. From the other hand, if we keep
repeating the same action multiple times, we can easily give computers a hard
time, can’t we? You could write a bash script (your favorite programming
language) and instead of entering the same commands, wasting your time and
energy, run the script and have some time for yourself, sit back in a seat,
think of the eternity, universe, or anything else that comes up on your mind.

